# gamers in Eastern PA...



## thorick (Aug 27, 2002)

Hello,

I am moving from the Washington DC area and am looking for 3E gamers in the Philadelphia area, around my age (26), who are more into the roleplaying aspect of the game than the typical hack and slash routines.

Anyone interested send me an email.  You can also visit the website from my current campaign (I designed it, ty) here:

http://www.digitalhysteria.com/drunkendragon

later guys...
Aram Vartian


----------



## Ghostmoon (Aug 27, 2002)

Hello,

I actually just moved out of the area.  You may want to start at the Abington Hobby Shop, which is right in Roslyn.  The address can be found here: http://www.abingtonghc.com/

The hobby store is well stocked and often has various games being played. They also have a bulletin board, so you may be able to find a game that way.

Hope this helps,
Ghostmoon


----------



## thorick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Thanks for the info*

Ghostmoon,

Thanks for the info...I will check it out.


----------

